# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Has anyone tried traveling with streaming device?

## Gavvrie

Has anyone tried traveling with streaming device like the Amazon Fire Stick, for example? What is your experience of using these devices in other countries?

----------


## Rettu

Yes, I tried to turn plasma in a hotel in India into Smart TV using this streaming device and I succeeded. But my favorite TV shows weren't available in this region, so I had to buy VPN and install it. When I got home, I noticed that I can use the free streaming apps from this list https://www.firesticktricks.com/amaz...tick-apps.html thanks to VPN. You can also find on this information portal an article on unlocking your Amazon device for third-party free apps.

----------

